# Calculating arrow weight



## NV Jake (Jun 8, 2009)

I am sure this topic has been answered a million times, but i am trying to calculate my total arrow weight to make sure it is compatable to my new bow.

I have a 340 spine 9.3 GPI 29" carbon arrow (cabelas stalker Extreme) with 4 inch vanes and I want to shoot a 100 grain Montec. SO tell me if I am doing this right?
9.3 X 29 inches =269.7 
Plus 100 grain broadhead equals 369.7 ??????

Does that number include the vanes and insert ?????

The new bow is a Hoyt Vectrix 28" at 70#s. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

no you have to add the nock,vane,and insert weight.i heard someone on here before say if you add 150 gr to the arrow weight it will be close.


----------



## steely5 (Dec 6, 2008)

*accessories weight*

150 grains is a little heavy try 40 to 50 grains. Fletching goes around 4 to 6 grains each fletch,knock around 5 to 7 gr. insert goes 15 to 30 gr.I know that on my maxima hunters it adds up to about 40 grains and on my easton st epics its around 50 hope this helps a little.


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

steely5 said:


> 150 grains is a little heavy try 40 to 50 grains. Fletching goes around 4 to 6 grains each fletch,knock around 5 to 7 gr. insert goes 15 to 30 gr.I know that on my maxima hunters it adds up to about 40 grains and on my easton st epics its around 50 hope this helps a little.


That sound more like it. +150 grains??  Must be getting a little sloppy with the glue over there at '"Team Fitzgerald".......:mg:


----------



## Landmine (Aug 28, 2006)

If you can afford one by a digital grain scale. No guessing needed.


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

i get about 422 grains ,
more than enough weight to shoot out of your bow.

remember a 29" arrow only has about 28.75" of carbon because the nock adds the extra length.

4" fletching i just went with an average of 10gns each

insert about 13gns

nock ,depending on what model 9-14 gns

so.......

shaft = 267.3gn roughly
nock = 12
point = 100gn
insert = 13gn
fletches = 30gn

if you know the exact weight of your components the calculation is easier.


----------



## NV Jake (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks Guys that helps alot.


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

the 150 was including a 100gr tip.i just was saying what someone else said in a different post.


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

Invest in a $39.99 grain scale. No more guessing.


----------

